# Mit Webdesign selbstständig machen...



## chpa (23. März 2005)

Moin alle zusammen,

ich möchte mich nach meiner Bankausbildung gerne als Webdesigner selbstständig machen.

Welche Ausbildung brauche ich dafür?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Wenn Du Dich selbstaendig machen willst brauchst Du meines Wissens nach keine Ausbildung. Warum auch.
Du brauchst das noetige Wissen fuer die Branche, eine Menge Zuversicht, noch mehr Geld und nochmal mehr Glueck.


----------



## TearOfDragon (23. März 2005)

Bei mir war es eine Ausbildung Medienoperator für Digital/Printmedien (2 Jahre oder 3) und es gibt noch den Zweig Mediendesign der dem nahe kommt ^^

Als Quereinsteiger ists ziemlich schwierig geworden, das war mal, das die einfach Fuß fassen konnten, aber die Zeiten sind lange vorbei....selbst mit Ausbildung dazu heute....


----------



## Earl-Grey (23. März 2005)

Mediengestalter für Digital- und Printmedien / Fachrichtung Mediendesign oder Medienopperating / Nonprint

oder

ein Kommunikationsdesignstudium


----------



## chpa (23. März 2005)

O.k. vielen Dank für die Antworten...


----------



## Sepp23 (23. März 2005)

Die Zeiten, in denen man noch richtig viel Geld mit Webdesign verdienen konnte, sind aber meiner Meinung nach längst vorbei. Vorallem ist es sehr riskant, sich in diese Richtung gehend selbstständig zu machen. Der Markt ist diesbezüglich überfüllt.


----------



## Jedimaster (28. März 2005)

Hallo!

Bezüglich Ausbildung.. leider sind heutzutage im Geschäft der Multimediaagenturen weniger Fachwissen oder Kreativität als vielmehr Connections gefragt -erst recht für die Selbstständigkeit! Ich würde Dir empfehlen als freier Mitarbeiter in einer Agentur in Deinem favorisierten Bereich anzufangen.. nach zwei oder drei Jahren hast Du dann wesentlich bessere Perspektiven und hoffentlich viele Kontakte um Dich selbstständig zu machen.
Ein Name und Referenzen sind alles!
Aber wie mein Vorschreiber schon meinte.. der Markt ist übersättigt.
Heutzutage machen meist Studenten in unbezahlten Praktika Webdesign für die Unternehmen, die sich keine Agenturen leisten können..

Ein realistischer Gruß,
 JediMaster


----------



## mardazad (11. April 2005)

Hi,
nennt mich versnobt, aber ich finde daß man um Design zu machen auch ein entsprechendes Studium oder wenigstens eine Ausbildung durchziehen sollte. Es hat schon seinen Grund, daß Ausbildungen und Studium in diesem Bereich angeboten werden. 
Abgesehen davon, daß es tierisch nervt überall amateurhafte Seiten sehen zu müssen, ist man seinem Kunden einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart schuldig wenn man Geld damit verdienen will. Kunden haben ja längst nicht immer den nötigen Blick um gute von schlechter Gestaltung unterscheiden zu können. Der Erfolg eines Designvorhabens hängt aber von dessen Qualität ab...

Also: lerne erstmal das Handwerk bevor du damit Geld verdienen willst...

Gruß


----------

